# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Cần giúp tải phần mềm Spss

## 4B1601

ai có link download phần mềm spss 13.0 cho em cái.thank.

----------


## stylehanquoc

http://www.spss.com/ bạn login vào trang chủ mà tìm chẳng thiếu
giờ trên mạng sao bản 13.0 chẳng thấy đâu

----------


## kitelag

nhưng anh ơi dow ở đó không có keygen với crack.

----------


## tintuclqh

trang chủ thì làm gì có key với crack hả bạn,nếu mà muốn dùng key với crack thì bạn phải hack hoặc tìm những key có sẵn trên mạng mà dùng, không thì kiếm bản free mà dùng cho đỡ key..chi chi.

----------


## chicilonmedia

mà em cài bản 16.0 sao lai không có thanh công cụ vậy.

----------


## muabuon

ngoài spss còn có sas, stata đó

----------


## obsking

thì em cài đúng spss mà bản 16 với 17 lại thế bản 13 thì được nhưng em không có keygen.ai có file crack bản 13 không cho em.

----------


## Boom

http://www.crackserialcodes.com/crack-spss-13.0.1-serial-keygen.html
bạn vô đó tìm kiếm đi

----------

